# Please Identify This Bike For Me!??



## Sabocreations (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought this with a bunch of other bikes but can't seem to find out any info on it.


----------



## Sabocreations (Sep 11, 2008)

More Photos:






Sorry If Some Of the Photos are a little Fuzzy...:o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2008)

Well it does say Shooting star by Huffman on it. I would say 1941-1942. I have several bikes like this under different names. but definitely prewar huffman.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2008)

here's a recent photo of my Firestone Pilot. very similar to your bike.
Scott


----------



## Sabocreations (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! How can I find out the date? Should I look at the inside of the cranks?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 11, 2008)

you may never get any closer than 1941-42. compare your serial to the list I've started in the "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forum, and if you are willing please leave your serial and we will be one number closer to unlocking the Huffman system
Scott


----------

